# I'm A Lonely Male INFJ seeking a woman who can understand who I am.



## Oluwadan (Aug 21, 2011)

_*I'm A Lonely Male INFJ seeking a woman who can understand who I am. *_
_*I am A male INFJ yet to seek the one who can understand where I come from. If there is anyone out there seem to care I would do anything to keep you within me and have you sewn against my soul.*_ 

Some good advice above methinks. 

I don't even really know who I am let alone find a woman with that much insight!


Salsa classes might help. Read Herman Hesse, Steppenwolf. Try hanging out in supermarkets all day long.

Sure hard to find a good mate with all the b*lls**t floating around in the media. Many are not sure what they want in modern society.

As Bart said "You're damned if you do and you're damned if you don't'. 

*ENTJ tritype 2w1, 7w6, 1w9*


----------



## spifffo (Jan 21, 2010)

Have you ever heard/read about the Enneagram? It doesn't help you select a mate typologically, but it can help you in volumes toward getting what you truly want in life.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

You seem really intense. Try to relax and go with the flow every so often, try not to take life so seriously. There's nothing wrong with being passionate, but you're going to burn out and possibly turn a lot of girls away due to sheer force of emotion if you don't chillax a wee bit.


----------



## tiredsighs (Aug 31, 2011)

No other human in this universe can ever truly understand who you are. Learn to accept that. People can only get the gist of you and what you decide to tell them and show them. The closest you can get to mutual human understanding is soul connection, which is very rare for INFJ's and happens (if we're lucky) once in a lifetime. Good luck.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

those in pain often want commitment and loyalty up front, and value that above all

thing is, eventually the pain goes away, and all of a sudden they arent so sure about who they are committed to

this is months old, and my comment might be out of place so i apologizem, im actually procrastinating currently, and my demeanor might be shown in my comment


----------



## Anna Thomas (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm an INFJ female seeking an INFJ male. I'm curious what state you live in...um, if you're interested in getting to know each other? I don't want to be in a long distant relationship...they are difficult to be in (in my experience) when you really want to be with someone you'd like to be personally close to in person. That's why I ask what state you live in to have a quick answer if this could go somewhere or not. I hope that question is not a problem...you like to be honest and so do I.


----------

